# [WTS] Penn Slammer 260 USA



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Good condition. Two small areas of paint bubbling on the rotor cup. Brand new part can be bought for $27 at Scotts BT.

Pics upon request.

Price is $90 shipped firm. Located in Asheville, NC. Am also willing to drive up to 1.5 hours away if you live in an area that has a nice place to hike.

-Mike


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Price is now $80.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you can do $80 shipped via Paypal, I'll take it.


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Yep, that'll work. 

Thanks P&S! This one can be closed up.

-Mike


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Thanks! Mike, tried to send you a PM but your box was full.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

mbrajer said:


> Yep, that'll work.
> 
> Thanks P&S! This one can be closed up.
> 
> -Mike


Tackle HO Ho Ho. Merry Xmas!


----------



## mbrajer (Jul 10, 2009)

Atlanta- Sorry about that! Got your payment a few hours ago.

Cleared up my inbox so you should be all set to send address.


----------

